# كيف تبقي الزوار في الموقع لمدة طويلة



## جُرُوحْ (24 نوفمبر 2008)

*كيف تبقي الزوار في الموقع لمدة طويلة *​ 
*-------------------------------------------*​ 
*كما أقول دائما أفضل موقع هو الموقع الذي يبقى الزوار فيه مدة طويلة*​ 
*وهذا يدل على الموقع مفيد للزوار من جهة ومن جهة*​ 
*أخرى هذا يعني أن صاحب الموقع قد نجح في الحصول على اهتمام و انتباه زواره لذا*​ 
*الآن سأقدم لك مجموعة من النصائح لتبقي الزائر في الموقع وقتا طويلا*​ 
*لكن قد تتسائل: "لماذا أحتاج من الزائر أن يبقى في الموقع مدة طويلة*​ 
*إن بقاء الزائر في الموقع مدة طويلة أمر مهم فهذا*​ 
*يمنحه الوقت لرؤية الإعلانات التي وضعتها وقد يضغط*​ 
*عليها لذا ها هي طرق إبقاء*​ 
*الزائر في الموقع لمدة طويلة*​ 
*1-*​ 
*المحتوى المحتوى المحتوى*​ 
*هذا ما أكرره دائما أنا وكل الخبراء في*​ 
*الإنترنت لكن الجميع يهملونه، ويعتبرونه أمر تكميلي و هذا هو الخطأ الذي سيخسرك*​ 
*آلاف الزوار*​ 
*إذا لم يكن محتوى موقعك جيد ومفيد للزوار فقم برميه في الزبالة واترقعه فارغآ*​ 
*فأنت عندما بنيت الموقع فإنك تريد تقديم فائدة للزوار الذين بدورهم سيضغطون على الإعلانات *​ 
*بعد أن يستفيدوا لكن إذا أنت لم تبني محتوى مفيد للزائر، فلماذا تتوقع منه الضغط على الإعلان؟؟*​ 
*حاول بكل جهد تقديم فائدة للزائر لتعطيه حجة إضافية للضغط على الإعلانات*​ 
*أنا أعرف أن الكثير منكم يحبون النسخ من المواقع الأخرى، بل إن هناك من يحاول *​ 
*نسخ هذا الكتاب في هذه اللحظة*​ 
*هذا ليس خطأ لكن لا تنسخ كل شيء بل انسخ*​ 
*ما ترى فيه فائدة لزوارك، وضع مصدر المحتوى المنسوخ لأن الزوار*​ 
*ليسوا أغبياء *​ 
*يمكنهم شم المحتوى المنسوخ على بعد أميال*​ 
*2*​ 
*قم بتقديم هدايا*​ 
*لا يوجد شخص لا يحب الهدايا، فالكل ينتبهون*​ 
*عندما يسمعون كلمة "هدية"، وأنا شخصيا أحب الهدايا كثيرا مهما كانت قيمتها،*​ 
*فالهدايا تشعر الناس بالفرح و تدخل البهجة إلى قلوبهم، على الرغم من قيمتها إذن*​ 
*فما هي الهدايا المناسبة لزوارك*​ 
*من وقت لآخر حاول تقديم، شيء مجاني فيموقعك، كالبرامج، فمثلا إذا كان موقعك*​ 
*عن التصميم و الرسم، فقم بتقديم هدية على شكل برنامج فتوشوب*​ 
*لزوارك يمكنهم تحميله مباشرة ام اذا كان دينى فقم بعمل مسابقة دينية كل فترة وقدم *​ 
*هدية وجوائز للاعضاء *​ 
*3*​ 
*نموذج أخبر صديقك عن الموقع و سجلات الزوار*​ 
*إن الزوار يحبون التعبير عن رأيهم تجاه*​ 
*محتوى الموقع فقم بتوفير سجل للزوار في موقعك خاصة إذا كان موقعك شخصيا أي ليس*​ 
*له موضوع محدد، أما إذا كان موقعك ذا موضوع محدد و احترافي فلا تقم بإضافة سجل زوار*​ 
*بل أضف منتدى، ويمكنك ذلك عن طريق الاستضافة التي تستعملها*​ 
*أما نموذج أخبر صديقك عن الموقع، فهي من الأمور المهمة لكل موقع، فالزوار *​ 
*يحبون مشاركة المواقع التي يتصفحونها مع أصدقائهم*​ 
*فحاول تسهيل الأمر عليهم ويمكنك الحصول على كود أخبر صديقك في الكثير*​ 
*من المواقع اليوم فقط قم بالبحث في جوجل و ستجد الكثير من الخيارات التي ستعجبك.*​ 
*4*​ 
*قم، بتحديث الموقع بشكل منتظم و أضفالمزيد من المحتويات*​ 
*الزوار يحبون المواقع التي تقدم محتوى مفيدو بشكل منتظم فهي بالنسبة لهم كالطعام اللذيذ الذي*​ 
*يجب العودة و الأكل منه مرةأخرىكوول*​ 
*فلا تتوقف أبد من تحديث موقعك و إضافة الجديد إليه فهوسلاحك لجذب المزيد من الزوار*​ 
*إبقاء الزوار في الموقع فن من الفنون و يعتمد عليك و على أفكارك وأهم طريقة هي أن تقدم ما لا يقدمه *​ 
*غيرك فحيث يجد الزائر نفسه لا يستطيع الاستغناء عن موقعك، لأنه يجد فيه ما لا يجد في غيره*​ 
*----------------------------*​ 
*انتهى ورغم كل هذا فا اعترف انى فشلت فى ادارة موقعى ولكن بعد السقوط يكون*​ 
*النهوض اسرع واقوى بكثير انتظرو الموقع بشكل جديد قريبآ*​ 
*هذهى النقاط التى تعتبر اهم شئ بعد النقاط منقولة من عدة مواقع مع الاضافة لها *​ 
*محبتى لكم *​ 
*جُرُوحْ*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رااائع

تسلم ايديك جروح

وربنا يبارك ححياتك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخى على المشاركة


----------



## lion_heart (4 أبريل 2009)

الفقرة رقم 3 فكرة رائعة جدااااا و فعلا انا شفت كتير منتديات فيها الخاصية ديه و عدد المشاركات فيها اكتر من اي قسم تاني ههههههههههه 

شكرا جروح ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (4 أبريل 2009)

*اشكرك اخى yaso3 rabie وبالنسبة للفقرة رقم 3 انا بعتبرها مهمه جدآ فكل شخص يريد التواصل مع الادارة فى مشكلة فى طلب فى توضيح وضع رأى اعطئ حرية للزوار والاعضاء يعبرو عن ما بداخللهم ولا تتجهالهم اعمل زى كده فى خدمتهم 24 ساعة فى 24 ساعة لحد ما قربت اتجنن *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 أبريل 2009)

معلومه جميله 

 ميررررسى على المعلومه يا جروح

 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جُرُوحْ

شكرااااااااا على الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (7 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جروح_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (3 مايو 2009)

اشكركم اخواتى للمشاركة ​


----------



## ipraheem makram (4 مايو 2009)

*معلومه جميله و تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (29 مايو 2009)

اشكركم اخواتى بالتوفيق انشاء الله ​


----------

